# Mini Hog



## doc55 (Mar 20, 2019)

Here is and engine I just finished up.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 20, 2019)

That's the coolest thing I've seen in ages- even sounds (and leaks) like a Harley! Is there a muffler on it? It's so quiet! Did you design it yourself? Very impressive
Mark
ps did you say you wound the ignition coils yourself?


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Mar 20, 2019)

Thats Awesome.....I cant believe how much it sounds like the real deal especially on start up. FANTASTIC WORK


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 20, 2019)

At a guess, you don't have a vacuum advance on the distributor.  That would help with acceleration. But I suspect you know that.


----------



## Cadillac (Mar 20, 2019)

Pretty cool I need one for this 1/2 scale I built acouple years back. It’s a single cylinder 125cc engine that I put a large exhaust on that gives it the “thump” of a Harley. I’d love to build one any plans floating around?


----------



## doc55 (Mar 20, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> That's the coolest thing I've seen in ages- even sounds (and leaks) like a Harley! Is there a muffler on it? It's so quiet! Did you design it yourself? Very impressive
> Mark
> ps did you say you wound the ignition coils yourself?



Not for this but I did design this my self and I did wind a 6 to 12 volt coil. I plan on winding (or trying to) wind a coil and get the voltage that it will throw a good spark down to 2 or 3 volts. Hahaha I like the leaks comment I hope to cure that.


----------



## doc55 (Mar 20, 2019)

T Bredehoft said:


> At a guess, you don't have a vacuum advance on the distributor.  That would help with acceleration. But I suspect you know that.


No I don't have a distributor it functions on 2 hall effect sensors. I designed this myself so I'm just happy it runs


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 20, 2019)

Doc: just found your videos on you tube- did you do one covering the ignition system and the circuit board- I would be interested in seeing that 
Mark


----------



## doc55 (Mar 20, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Doc: just found your videos on you tube- did you do one covering the ignition system and the circuit board- I would be interested in seeing that
> Mark


Unfortunately my camera was acting up back then so I only have a couple videos on that. It uses a tandam board that I came up with and 2 coil packs. On the motor I do believe in the build I go over how I put 2 hall sensors back to back and put magnets in the cam gear one with + facing sensor and one with- facing sensor. I could post a PDF file of the circuit board if that helps.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 20, 2019)

Did you borrow the circuit from another source? I'd be interested in seeing the diagram or the board- whatever you have- mainly was wondering what the small ICs are- op-amps or 555 timers or..?
thanks
Mark


----------



## doc55 (Mar 20, 2019)

Here is the circuit I used and designed a dual board around it.


El-cheapo ignition


----------



## Janderso (Mar 21, 2019)

This video put a smile on my face. 
You are a genius!


----------



## Eddyde (Mar 21, 2019)

Awesome work, Sounds just like Hog!!! Please keep the videos coming...


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 21, 2019)

Yes I see how the ignition circuit works now, thanks Doc
Mark


----------



## doc55 (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks guys I'm in the process of making spare spark plugs for the Mini Hog. I haven't videoed any of it so far as I think I did a spark plug build. I'm making 1/2 dozen plugs. So far I have the plug base's done. After this I'm going to work on a mold for the plug boots.


----------



## Overkill19 (May 15, 2019)

Very cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

